# Is my angelfish lonely?



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I have this angelfish in my 45g who seems to be looking rather sad for some reason. Either that, or severely entertained by my filter...He just stares at it for hours at a time, then he'll swim off for a little bit, and mope around, then goes back to the filter and just stares.

I've heard that angelfish like to run in pairs, so I'm wondering if he just feels alone or something. And if that's the case, maybe I should introduce a female to him?

One issue is, though, that I'm not 100% sure if he's male or female. So far I haven't seen any eggs laid anywhere, and s/he's about a year old by now, and I figured there would have been some kind of sign one way or another.

Is there any way to know for sure what sex my angelfish is? And if so, would it be a good idea to put a mate in the tank for it? And how would I go about doing that to ensure the newcomer survives.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always kept them in pairs, my dad did the same when I was a kid, so I just followed suit. My brother didn't, and the solo angel looked unhappy, as soon as we gave him(?) a friend they were side by side.

If you want to breed, obviously you'll need to sex it, but we didn't have problems of aggression with what I think is two males.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

All fish like to swim together in a school.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish are like human, they have feelings too. I always keep more than 1 fish of its kinds together.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I keep a minimum of 4. I would look into getting a few more. Try and get them about the same size as the 1 you have now. Apparently you can tell by the shape of the fish what sex it is. I cannot see the difference between my pair. Google it and see.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fishdragon has some nice looking angels for sale. Really good prices. They might even be able to tell you how to sex yours at home.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I've always kept at least two angels? Make sure the new one is about the same size as the old one.



jobber604 said:


> All fish like to swim together in a school.


Not all! Some are only one per tank. But yes, lots of them do, especially when young


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with the majority. I like to keep atleast 2 of every fish , except male betta's lol I believe in the wild Angles are usually found in large groups. Would probably be happier to have a mate for sure.


----------

